# Constipado



## jazyk

Baseado na mensagem 388 do Joca, pergunto-lhes: quando ouvem constipação, vem-lhes à mente primeiro resfriado ou prisão de ventre. Eu penso primeiro em prisão de ventre, que aliás é a primeira acepção dessa palavra no dicionário Aurélio, como acabei de verificar, que informa que a acepção de _resfriado_ é popular e imprópria. Será que se trata de algo regional, pois o Joca é do Rio de Janeiro e eu de São Paulo, como já se discutiu aqui? Gostaria que todos os lusófonos se expressassem, de modo especial os paulistas e fluminenses, para que a hipótese dialetal seja corroborada ou descartada. Também peço que indiquem seu lugar de origem caso este não apareça de modo explícito nos seus perfis.

Obrigado,

Jazyk


----------



## spielenschach

DIC da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa
CONSTIPADO – 1. Que está com um resfriado, com uma constipação.
2._Pop_. Diz – se do vinho quando está turvo, 
CONSTIPAÇÃO [do latim _constipatio,-õnis_] – Inflamação das vias respiratórias, causada por vírus e acompanhada de defluxo, obstrução nasal, espirros, calafrios, por vezes tosse, febre ligeira… = RESFRIADO: _Apanhou uma forte constipação este Inverno; apanhar uma +._
CONSTIPAR [do latim _constipãre ‘apertar’_] – Causar ou sofrer uma inflamação das vias respiratórias; provocar ou apanhar uma constipação = RESFRIAR : 1._ A criança constipou – se; o ar fresco da noite constipou – a._
2. _Reg_. Arrefecer uma substância fortemente aquecida pela adição de água. 3. _Cul_. Tirar regularmente um assado do forno, sujeitando – o a uma diferença de temperaturas. 4. _Pint_. Tornar o verniz ressequido e esbranquiçado.


----------



## olivinha

Filha de médico, morando no Rio, meu pai nunca nos "deixou" usar constipado no sentido de resfriado. Logo vivendo nos US, vi muitos brasileiros dizendo que estavam _constipated_ quando na verdade estavam resfriados. Agora na Espanha, tenho que finalmente me acostumar a utilizar constipado como resfriado.
O


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, "constipação" é sempre um resfriado. E parece que em espanhol é o mesmo. Dizemos "obstipação" para prisão de ventre.


----------



## Vanda

Para mim, constipação, antes de qualquer outra coisa, será sempre um resfriado, mesmo que seja um uso popular impróprio. Por isso a gente morre de rir quando usa _constipated_ no inglês achando que está se referindo ao simples resfriado!


----------



## Alandria

O único que eu vejo usando tal palavra é o chico bento das histórinhas da turma da mônica. 
Talvez seja mais comum entre os caipiras.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> O único que eu vejo usando tal palavra é o chico bento das histórinhas da turma da mônica.
> Talvez seja mais comum entre os caipiras.




Que palavra? Constipado?


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Mas não tem a ver com caipira, mesmo! Ouço sendo falado em todas as classes sociais, indiferentemente.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal constipado é a palavra usada 99% das vezes. Resfriado, apesar de já ter ouvido é bastante mais raro. O uso de "constipação" ou "constipado" por aqui, pelo menos, nada tem a ver com classe social.


----------



## Vanda

O uso aqui em Minas pode ter a ver com mais uma "herança" portuguesa, hein MOC?


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Que palavra? Constipado?



Sim, é que, pelo menos na minha cidade, "constipado" não é usado. A única vez que vi, foi nas histórinhas do chico bento , personagem de Maurício de Souza.


----------



## jazyk

É, pelo jeito eu sou uma minoria. 

Jazyk


----------



## Denis555

Devo dizer que o Jazyk não está só, não. Eu sou do Nordeste, Recife. E pra mim, constipação é prisão de ventre. Nunca ouvi em Recife alguém dizer constipado no sentido de resfriado. 
Embora seja mais comum pelo menos em Recife usar as palavras _resfriado _e _prisão de ventre_, e rarissimamente usar constipação.


----------



## Joca

Aqui no Rio nunca ouvi constipação com o sentido de gripe ou resfriado. É um termo técnico, livresco, por assim dizer, e o significado é prisão de ventre. Ainda que alguns dicionários possam indicar um significado secundário, de resfriado/gripe. O problema é que, ao usar o termo em francês, pensei que eles faziam como os portugueses, que usam constipado para dizer resfriado. E foi então que, involuntariamente, causei riso. Não era para menos, vocês não acham?


----------



## Macunaíma

Em Minas constipado é resfriado, como em Portugal. Eu não uso muito a palavra, mas é bem comum. Também nunca deixa de ser citada nas listas de falsos cognatos em livros de inglês para brasileiros. Para dizer a verdade, eu nem sabia que em outras partes do Brasil se usava _constipado_ para significar_ prisão de ventre_, acabo de aprender aqui.


----------



## jazyk

Pode ser também que eu, por influência de outras línguas, o associe primeiro à prisão de ventre. É uma palavra raramente usada por estas bandas.

Jazyk


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não, Jazyk. Depois de ler os posts dos foreros de outros estados, acho que o nosso uso deve ser regional mesmo. Engraçado é que eu não tinha a mínima idéia que fosse diferente nos outros estados!


----------



## Tarya

pues en mexico constipado es una acumulacion de mucosidades (flemas) lo ke no permite una buena respiracion, no nada mas es un resfriado, tbn se esta constipado cuando hay problemas de sinusitis o alergias


----------



## nusa

Joca said:


> O problema é que, ao usar o termo em francês, pensei que eles faziam como os portugueses, que usam constipado para dizer resfriado. E foi então que, involuntariamente, causei riso. Não era para menos, vocês não acham?


 
Fijense que aquí en España se usa indistintamente tanto resfriado como constipado(basicamente significa lo mismo). En francés (si no recuerdo mal) "rhume=resfriado" y "rhume=constipado" pero si dices "je suis constipé=yo estoy estreñido"

A ésto te refieres Joca?


----------

